# Wilier Cento Uno Sizing



## NorCalBiker

I am about 5'-9" with 31 inseam.

Should I go for "MEDIUM"?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

What is the top tube length of your current bike? I'd go with that as a starting point. 

Based on your specs, you could be a medium which is a 53.8 TT, close to a 54 TT.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Also, take one out for a test ride. Mikes Bikes recently started carrying Wilier. You can also try out an Izoard for sizing since the geometry is similar. I own both


----------



## NorCalBiker

I currently own Look 585 Medium (53cm) with a 54.5 top tube.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Good frame choice. It's probably best to go get fitted and see your LBS. The reason is you may need to cut the seat tube and it can only be done once! Wilier claims you can cut the ISP off and use a regular seatpost collar and a regular 31.6 seatpost. I have yet to see a Cento Uno other than Cunego's with a cut-off seatpost. 

Based on your old frame you're in-between sizes. 

You can go with the medium with TT of 53.8cm and get a longer stem. Also you won't have to cut too much seat tube off; better resale value.

The next size up is a large with a TT of 55.5. You could go with a shorter stem but may have to cut off more seat tube. Longer wheelbase and maybe no toe overlap

I was in-between sizes and went with the smaller size just so I won't have to cut the seat tube too much. I got the Cento SL. It reads "Superleggera" on the seat tube. If I got the larger size the shop would have had to cut more seatpost and the seat mast would cover some of the "S" on the seatpost. With the smaller size, I still have an inch above the logo. Just something to think about.


----------



## NorCalBiker

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Good frame choice. It's probably best to go get fitted and see your LBS. The reason is you may need to cut the seat tube and it can only be done once! Wilier claims you can cut the ISP off and use a regular seatpost collar and a regular 31.6 seatpost. I have yet to see a Cento Uno other than Cunego's with a cut-off seatpost.
> 
> Based on your old frame you're in-between sizes.
> 
> You can go with the medium with TT of 53.8cm and get a longer stem. Also you won't have to cut too much seat tube off; better resale value.
> 
> The next size up is a large with a TT of 55.5. You could go with a shorter stem but may have to cut off more seat tube. Longer wheelbase and maybe no toe overlap
> 
> I was in-between sizes and went with the smaller size just so I won't have to cut the seat tube too much. I got the Cento SL. It reads "Superleggera" on the seat tube. If I got the larger size the shop would have had to cut more seatpost and the seat mast would cover some of the "S" on the seatpost. With the smaller size, I still have an inch above the logo. Just something to think about.


Thank you!

I think I will go medium with 120mm stem since I currently have 110mm stem on my Look 585.


----------



## Yangpei

Just curious as to what size you ended up getting? I have been looking at adding a Cento Uno (or possibly Zero 7) to the stable. I'm 5'10" w/ 32" inseam. I currently ride the following:

2011 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 - size 55 with 55.7cm eff TT and 16.3cm head tube
2011 Moots Vamoots CR - size 56 with 56.5cm eff TT and 15 cm head tube

Looking at the Wilier sizing, it looks like a Large Cento Uno would fit best for me with a 55.5 cm eff TT and 15.9 cm head tube. Not sure of geometry of the Zero 7 yet. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## slovenc

*super legera*



NorCalBiker said:


> I am about 5'-9" with 31 inseam.
> 
> Should I go for "MEDIUM"?


Yes medium,Just purchased 2011 cento uno SL in Europe.
I am the same size as you.Best bike ever.


----------



## anotherguy

Yangpei said:


> Looking at the Wilier sizing, it looks like a Large Cento Uno would fit best for me with a 55.5 cm eff TT and 15.9 cm head tube. Not sure of geometry of the Zero 7 yet.


I'm 6'1" with a 32.5" inseam and my 55.5 cm eTT Cento Uno fit perfectly. I had been riding a 56cm TT Cervelo previously that had very similar geometry.


----------



## kimpado

slovenc said:


> Yes medium,Just purchased 2011 cento uno SL in Europe.
> I am the same size as you.Best bike ever.


slovenc,
im a newbie in sizing of cento uno 2011.. im planning to buy a medium cento uno 2011.. im a 5 feet 8.5 inches guy with 31 inches inseam.. it seems that medium should be right for me.. but its noted there as well that the estimated saddle height is 70cm.. im not sure where you measure it in the frame, that 70 cm he said..

so do i need to cut it or not once i buy it?


----------



## Yangpei

I ended up getting a large Cento Uno frame. It's built up with a 100mm stem and fits great. The large frame's effective top tube measurement of 55.5 is comparable to most other builders medium frames (as well as my 55cm Dogma and 56cm Vamoots CR). The large size's taller headtube also allowed me to run less spacers under the stem.


----------

